# Humminbird Piranha Max 230x portabel



## gka63 (28. Mai 2010)

Erstmal allen hier ein nettes Hallo sag #h
Bin ganz neu hier.​ 


Hab nur eine ganz kurze Frage wer hat Erfahrung mit den Humminbird Piranha Max 230x portabel?
Und kann mir jemand das empfehlen ?​ 


Bin Grad auf der suche nach ein Funk Echolot Fishfinder .
Ich weiß es sind schon einige Einträge über so was vorhanden aber ich hab keins über Humminbird Piranha Max 230x portabel gefunden.
Und dieses könnte man vom Ufer aus sowie auf einem Boot verwenden.
Freue mich über jeden Beitrag von euch
und wünsche allen ein Petri Heil​


----------



## Fishing-Chris (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Humminbird Piranha Max 230x portabel*

Hallo

ich habe das PiranhaMax 230x seit etwa einem Monat. Leider hatte ich bis jetzt erst einmal die Gelegenheit, es zu testen und das auch "nur" vom Boot aus. Da hat es aber soweit gut funktioniert. Wie es mit dem SmartCast vom Ufer aus funktioniert, kann ich Dir zur Zeit leider noch nicht sagen. Da wir aber nächste Woche in Schweden beim Angeln sein werdne, wird auch das Echolot einem "Intensiv-Test" unterzogen, sodass ich Dir danach sicherlich mehr sagen kann. 

Grüsse und Petri Heil, Chris


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Humminbird Piranha Max 230x portabel*

Hab das Gerät seit ca. 1. Jahr und bin TOP zufrieden mit dem Teil. Sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer ist es Top. Die Struktur und die Gewässertiefe wird super angezeigt und man findet super Hotspod`s :q. Mit dem Bootsgeber hat man zwar eine genaure Fischanzeige als bei dem Drahtlosen Geber aber wer braucht schon die Fischanzeige solange man den richtigen Platz findet :m



Da mir die Reichweite des Drahtlosen Geber ein bisschen zu wenig war (was aber jetzt nicht heißt das es ohne Tuning nicht langen würde) habe ich es Getunt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1615 

so komme ich auf eine Reichweite von ca.120 Meter was man niemals mit der Rute werfen könnte. Aber bei starken Wellengang ist diese Modifizierung schon praktisch :m

Nach einigen Tests war es für mich ein nicht Wegzudenkener Begleiter den ich nicht mehr missen möchte

Mfg 
DERSUPERANGLER


----------



## gka63 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Humminbird Piranha Max 230x portabel*

hallo,
danke euch beiden.
 Chris dann warte ich mal ab auf deine Erfahrung vom ufer.
allen ein Petri Heil, #h


----------

